# Babies, toddlers and restraints in cars.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

My better half said we were picking up his niece and 1 year old in Bulacan on our way up to San Fernando City in a couple of weeks, I of course said that our hire car doesn't have a capsule for the baby, "we don't need that there" ok I did a little research and it appears he is right, as long as the under 6 Y/O is in the back seat on the mothers/fathers lap or on the seat there are no apparent restrictions, no mention in the regs about a baby but every one else has to buckle up.
Gosh, in Oz even dogs have to have a harness attached to the seat belt or a fine will come your way if caught.
Am I reading the regulations for the Philippines incorrectly? I dearly hope I am.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Hehe ... ever heard, the more of something, the cheaper it gets?
The Philippines has 100+ millions people!! So, why care?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

pronse said:


> Hehe ... ever heard, the more of something, the cheaper it gets?
> The Philippines has 100+ millions people!! So, why care?
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting analogy, sad even. Where does that put a country with 324+ million people?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Interesting analogy, sad even. Where does that put a country with 324+ million people?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Even cheaper, they just run around shooting each other.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> My better half said we were picking up his niece and 1 year old in Bulacan on our way up to San Fernando City in a couple of weeks, I of course said that our hire car doesn't have a capsule for the baby, "we don't need that there" ok I did a little research and it appears he is right, as long as the under 6 Y/O is in the back seat on the mothers/fathers lap or on the seat there are no apparent restrictions, no mention in the regs about a baby but every one else has to buckle up.
> Gosh, in Oz even dogs have to have a harness attached to the seat belt or a fine will come your way if caught.
> Am I reading the regulations for the Philippines incorrectly? I dearly hope I am.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


The regulations you searched are correct . The Philippines has a million regulations but almost zero enforcement. To ease your mind you could always get a child seat and strap them on the back. It will hurt your pocket but the child will be safer.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

galactic said:


> The regulations you searched are correct . The Philippines has a million regulations but almost zero enforcement. To ease your mind you could always get a child seat and strap them on the back. It will hurt your pocket but the child will be safer.


I will go with the flow, safer for them to travel with us than with Partas or the likes on one of their buses. Eventually the laws will change and car hire companies will have to offer that service, I find it strange that we take our shoes or slippers off when going into any house as a sign of respect for the person that cleans the house but no one bats an eyelid at an unrestrained child in a car, a potential projectile, interesting.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I believe that in UK child seats are not required and indeed are not suitable for under 2yr olds. Mothers lap in the back sounds about right.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

hogrider said:


> I believe that in UK child seats are not required and indeed are not suitable for under 2yr olds. Mothers lap in the back sounds about right.


That is what my wife thinks. Slowly but surely I am getting through to my wife about child safety and adult safety in cars. Filipinos don't want to think anything bad can happen. I showed my 12 year old some red light running videos to prove a point. You never know when something bad might happen, to good people. Especially with distractions like cell phones and texting.






Reminds me of an old Jeff Bridges movie, Fearless. He and Rosy Rodriguez have survived a plane crash, and Rosy's baby died. She was holding the baby in her arms and thought she should have been able to protect it. Finally, to prove a point, Jeff put her in a car and has her hold a small tool box like a baby. He then tells her to hold on tight to save her baby, while he drives straight into a wall at a good speed. The tool box launches right through the windshield. There was no way she could hold it.

I had a good teacher, a police officer, at a driving class I took. He had a great example of seat belt safety. This was in the late 70's, I think. He said many people think they can stop themselves from hitting the dash, by putting their arms out. So, a 20 mph front end crash should be easy to do that in, right. How fast can you run? Maybe 10 mph or more? So, run as fast as you can into a brick wall, and stop yourself with your "wet noodles". That is what arms become in a crash! (that was before air bags!)


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

This from gov.uk site......

*2. When a child can travel without a car seat
A child can travel without a child car seat in some circumstances.

Taxis and minicabs (private hire vehicles)
If the driver doesn’t provide the correct child car seat, children can travel without one - but only if they travel on a rear seat:

and wear an adult seat belt if they’re 3 or older
without a seat belt if they’re under 3*

So as I said earlier it is acceptable for a 2yr old to travel on the rear seat without a seatbelt. That is not to say that it wouldn't be better for the child to be in a rear facing baby seat with harness, but if one is not available it is legal not to.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> This from gov.uk site......
> 
> *2. When a child can travel without a car seat
> A child can travel without a child car seat in some circumstances.
> ...


That is only for private hire vehicles, if it's a family car then they must have the appropriate seat fitted.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> That is only for private hire vehicles, if it's a family car then they must have the appropriate seat fitted.


When it's all said and done we just abide by the local laws, though they be very different to western norms, while in Rome etc.
We did enquire with our car hire company, PHP 8K for 5 weeks, we can buy a top brand capsule for under PHP 4K, go figure.
A friend in Manila is going to lend us one gratis. drop it back when we return.
Personally I think the law regarding child restraint in motorcars in the Philippines needs to be be reviewed, like many other things as I am sure many would agree.
BTW Gary, I see and hear what you say, Australia has very strict laws regarding this topic also, unfortunately the Philippines does not.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Gary D said:


> That is only for private hire vehicles, if it's a family car then they must have the appropriate seat fitted.


OP was referring to hire car, not his own car.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> OP was referring to hire car, not his own car.


The rules applied will depend on if you hire the driver with the car or drive yourself.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> The rules applied will depend on if you hire the driver with the car or drive yourself.


From what I have read and slap me if I am wrong, there are no mentions of a professional driver or drive yourself with regards to infant restraints travelling in a private or hire car within the Philippines.
No mention of capsules, or booster seats.
The norm 30 odd year ago in Oz. These implemented laws save lives and save the tax payer and hopefully the child.
We can drive cautiously, defensively and submissively but we cannot control what the other fools on the road are doing and oft times this can lead to a tragedy not by your own doing.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

What about all the families of 4, 5, or even 6 riding on a single motorbike? Toddler balanced in front on the tank, or between mom and one of the kids.. you see that all the time here in Cebu.. sometimes you can't even count all the legs..

Or the multi cabs with 8 or 10 people in the back? They all go flying in an accident.. 

I'd say your toddler is relatively safe inside an enclosed vehicle, lol..


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

hahaha child car seats these people don't even know what they are. heck they don't even know what a seatbelt is.
jeepney's and trikes are loaded to the tilt when full inside they stack them on top. bikes drive around with a family of 5 loaded on them.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

JRB__NW said:


> What about all the families of 4, 5, or even 6 riding on a single motorbike? Toddler balanced in front on the tank, or between mom and one of the kids.. you see that all the time here in Cebu.. sometimes you can't even count all the legs..
> 
> Or the multi cabs with 8 or 10 people in the back? They all go flying in an accident..
> 
> I'd say your toddler is relatively safe inside an enclosed vehicle, lol..


Now in Manila, Bengie, in his penny pinching wisdom hired a Mitsubishi Lancer or the likes, (not a big car) a month or more ago, ok for us to travel, a friend From Manila was always going to travel up with us, the Niece and baby were his afterthought and as stated, all the poohoo regarding baby seat, I said to him this morning this is going to be tight, he assured me that he could carry the baby on his lap in the front seat, groan, after all my chat's and borrowing a capsule he decided there is no room for that, bad luck buster, capsule or your niece and her baby won't be picked up in Bulacan.
The morale of the story is hire a larger car, his choice not mine.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Now in Manila, Bengie, in his penny pinching wisdom hired a Mitsubishi Lancer or the likes, (not a big car) a month or more ago, ok for us to travel, a friend From Manila was always going to travel up with us, the Niece and baby were his afterthought and as stated, all the poohoo regarding baby seat, I said to him this morning this is going to be tight, he assured me that he could carry the baby on his lap in the front seat, groan, after all my chat's and borrowing a capsule he decided there is no room for that, bad luck buster, capsule or your niece and her baby won't be picked up in Bulacan.
> The morale of the story is hire a larger car, his choice not mine.
> 
> Cheers, Steve


Hi all, The capsule worked a treat, gave Mum a rest on the 4 hour journey from Bulacan to SFC, enough room for the luggage etc. Unfortunately it only lasted for the trip up, bowing to family pressure (yes many private arguments) I relented.
The capsule was ousted and many times we had 7 to 8 adults and children in the car,,,,just like every one else here. Trying to save a P20 tricycle fare over safety is B/S. In saying this our max road speed was only ever 40 KPH because of the fast moving Jeepnies and tricycles. LOL, a 2 seater sports car might be purchased when we move here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Hi all, The capsule worked a treat, gave Mum a rest on the 4 hour journey from Bulacan to SFC, enough room for the luggage etc. Unfortunately it only lasted for the trip up, bowing to family pressure (yes many private arguments) I relented.
> The capsule was ousted and many times we had 7 to 8 adults and children in the car,,,,just like every one else here. Trying to save a P20 tricycle fare over safety is B/S. In saying this our max road speed was only ever 40 KPH because of the fast moving Jeepnies and tricycles. LOL, a 2 seater sports car might be purchased when we move here.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


2 seater? No such thing here. That is a 6 seater!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

DonAndAbby said:


> 2 seater? No such thing here. That is a 6 seater!


Chuckle, maybe 4 in a 2 seater, one on each leg, 6 if 2 go in the boot,,,,,,, like the old drive in theatre days, been there. Tricycles it is then.
Cheers, Steve.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

JRB__NW said:


> What about all the families of 4, 5, or even 6 riding on a single motorbike? Toddler balanced in front on the tank, or between mom and one of the kids.. you see that all the time here in Cebu.. sometimes you can't even count all the legs..
> 
> Or the multi cabs with 8 or 10 people in the back? They all go flying in an accident..
> 
> I'd say your toddler is relatively safe inside an enclosed vehicle, lol..


There is a terrible video going around the last few weeks and I think it is the Philippines. A traffic or security cam captures a car drifting over the center line for reasons unknown. A car is able to avoid it but a scooter behind the car, with 3 people on board, could not see it in time, and they have a head on collision at good speed. I am fairly sure all of them were killed.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

DonAndAbby said:


> There is a terrible video going around the last few weeks and I think it is the Philippines. A traffic or security cam captures a car drifting over the center line for reasons unknown. A car is able to avoid it but a scooter behind the car, with 3 people on board, could not see it in time, and they have a head on collision at good speed. I am fairly sure all of them were killed.



Fairly sure I've seen this. It was a white new shape Toyota Fortuna in Tarlac, the woman fell asleep at the wheel. Think she offered something insulting like 100,000P for the prosecution to be dropped.


----------

